# RV Purchase



## davidjhartley (May 18, 2006)

My wife and I have recently retired, and after several years of hiring an RV to tour the USA we now wish to purchase and spend more time in your Country.  We wondered if there was anyone who could answer some fairly basic questions for us before we part with our 'hard earned'.

Firstly, is there anyone out there who knows of dealerships within the USA specialising in sales to European customers.  We need to know the most beneficial and convenient way to store our new home, when we make return trips to the UK. 

We have set our hearts on the Coach styls diesel pusher RV: what lenghth restrictions if any are there.  Am I able to drive on a (clean) UK standard driving licence?

Any help would be appreciated
David and Wendy Hartley.
Cumbria
UK


----------



## hertig (May 22, 2006)

RV Purchase

Beaudry RV in Tucson claims to specialize in selling RVs to out of towners; don't know they have any out of country experiance.  If you go with them, make sure you get Justin McLeod as your salesman.  Make sure you do your homework, Justin will find you the right RV, but the sales department will try and get as much from you as they can.

I think 40' would be allowable most places, except in some national parks.  There are 42' and 45' units which may face more restrictions.

To store it, there are several options.  One is to rent from or buy an enclosed, RV specialty storage place.  This will probably be over $100 a month, perhaps as much as $300.  The second option is to park it at a general storage facility.  This will be much cheaper, perhaps $50 a month, but these places have a tendancy to have a lot of theft and accidental damage.  Another choice is if you have a friend/family member or can find someone who will rent you a place to park it.  Another choice is to buy/lease a yearly space in a RV park.  I don't have any idea how much this would be, but it would have the advantage of giving you a place to stay as you start out and end each trip.  And finally, you might be able to buy a small piece of property to keep it on when you were not using the unit.


----------



## AnotherRookie (May 25, 2006)

RV Purchase

I was recently at Demartini RV in Grass Valley, CA as a German National couple drove off the lot with their new Executive.  May wish to check with them.


----------



## Risky_business (May 30, 2006)

RV Purchase

Try http://www.rvstorage.biz These are RV Storage Condos you own. Located in Beaumont California, near Palm Springs.


----------

